
Why can't San Francisco stop it's epidemic of window smashing? - altotrees
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/04/san-francisco-crime-policy/479880/?single_page=true
======
PaulHoule
i.e. the market is telling you to leave San Francisco. Do it.

